# Question on residental snow removal



## Shotz (Oct 4, 2019)

So how do you guys/gals go about if you blow a driveway and your done and moved on and later on the plow comes by and plows the bottom of driveway in. how do you tackle that? Do you charge to go back and if so full charge/ no charge?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

How does the company you work for now handel it.?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

On seasonals coming back is included. On per service we charge.


----------



## Shotz (Oct 4, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> How does the company you work for now handel it.?


They charge hourly so if they go back they get charged.


----------



## Shotz (Oct 4, 2019)

jonniesmooth said:


> On seasonals coming back is included. On per service we charge.


Not doing seasonals this year and I was on the same page as if i got to go back I would charge again. Cant sit around waiting on plows to hit the streets.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You need to chat with the customer, explain the way it works and your viewpoint.
I clear drives once per storm with a check through the following day.
Some of mine on main st have county doing roads multiple passes, town doing sidewalk multiple passes, between the 3 of us ill be damned if im going to be the gopher.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I go back and clear the bottom of the driveways up after the city/town/county plows go through. It's included in the agreement.

NYH1.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I include going back to takr care of town street plows in my price.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> You need to chat with the customer, explain the way it works and your viewpoint.
> I clear drives once per storm with a check through the following day.
> Some of mine on main st have county doing roads multiple passes, town doing sidewalk multiple passes, between the 3 of us ill be damned if im going to be the gopher.


Now I know why when plowing roads, the homeowners always give me a number one hand signal.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Shotz said:


> So how do you guys/gals go about if you blow a driveway and your done and moved on and later on the plow comes by and plows the bottom of driveway in. how do you tackle that? Do you charge to go back and if so full charge/ no charge?


If you are charging by the storm, the customer has to understand that if you have to return, there will be a charge. Remember you are not doing this for a hobbie.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Now I know why when plowing roads, the homeowners always give me a number one hand signal.


When I was plowing HOA roads if a driveway was cleared I'd put the plow in scope to reduce the amount of snow that spilled into the driveway. Figured since were paying for me to plow their road I'd be nice.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

BUFF said:


> When I was plowing HOA roads if a driveway was cleared I'd put the plow in scope to reduce the amount of snow that spilled into the driveway. Figured since were paying for me to plow their road I'd be nice.


????!


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

It is not included in our seasonal contracts. If it’s really bad, I’ll go back and clear out the end so they can get in/out of their driveway. But the smaller snowfalls we don’t go back for, we’ll get it the next time around.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

HadiCoop said:


> It is not included in our seasonal contracts. If it's really bad, I'll go back and clear out the end so they can get in/out of their driveway. But the smaller snowfalls we don't go back for, we'll get it the next time around.


Low wind / drifts areas you can get away with that. We can get 4-6" then have the wind kick up later in the day or next day or so and have to deal with drifting in areas prone to drifting resulting in 16-20"drifts . You need to be paid a minimum cost per hour for that service.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

BUFF said:


> Low wind / drifts areas you can get away with that. We can get 4-6" then have the wind kick up later in the day or next day or so and have to deal with drifting in areas prone to drifting resulting in 16-20"drifts . You need to be paid a minimum cost per hour for that service.


I have one account on the edge of town that gets some good drifting but it never hinders the end of the driveway.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> Now I know why when plowing roads, the homeowners always give me a number one hand signal.


Thats only the ones that have to pick up their trash from their front lawns after You launched their cans....
Been there, done that and then Laugh like the mailman from Funny Farm.
The only fun I had from snow & ice.


----------



## E-Town (Mar 11, 2018)

IF i have to go back I charge. I have a Term of service Page on my website 
and when Approving an estimate and before paying their invoice they see it again clearly.


----------



## Aprobleptos (Dec 9, 2019)

It's already on the contract that once I'm done my list I will recheck the properties for left over snow from the town plow. I make sure to tell my clients this and they all agreed that it's a great idea and that's worth my bit higher than average pricing. Doesn't take a long time at all and it make us look better while making a bit more money too. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

You guys are way off base. $100 for the driveway, A case of Sam Adams or Yards Brawler to re-open said driveway. Cmon now...


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

I offer to do a charge By the push for driveways not on my route for the front of driveways after municipal plows, minimum 2 push $10 a push - the next day, for irregulars, usually a backdrag to get any overnight precipitation then push the front berm all out of the way....

For regulars if I’m in area I do for free onnthe way back from finishing for the day . And if I’m out again the next day for earlier ones I’ll tag them too,


----------

